# Ist DVI wirklich besser als VGA?



## ElGreco93 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir einen neuen Flachbildschierm zu holen.
Da hab ich auch schon welche gefunden: 22", 2000:1, 300 cd/m², 5ms (ViewSonic VA2216w).
Der wird mir einen VGA-Anschluss betrieben. An meiner Grafikkarte habe ich einen DVI-Anschluss. Ich weiß das ich den mit einen VGA/DVI Adapter anschließen kann.
Jetzt bleiben mir aber noch ein paar fragen:
- Ist die Bildqualität bei DVI wirklich viel besser als bei VGA? Weil TFT`s mit DVI anschluss sind meistens Teurer.
- Ist die Bildqualität besser wenn man einen VGA-Anschluss per Adapter an DVi anschließt oder direkt an VGA

Hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden und könnt meine fragen Beantworten


Mfg: Philip


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2007)

1. Im DVI-Anschluß der GraKa steckt (so gut wie immer) auch noch das analoge Signal drin, deswegen gibt es auch solche Adapter DVI->15pol-VGA. Es nimmt sich nichts, ob Du direkt an 15pol.VGA oder über einen Adapter anschliesst.
2. Das analoge VGA-Bild ist abhängig von den DA-Wandlern auf der GraKa, bei DVI wird das Signal ungewandelt digital zum Bildschirm geschickt.

Deswegen -> Ja, das Signal ist sichtbar besser, besonders bei hohen Auflösungen. ( höher 800x600 )

mfg chmee


----------



## ElGreco93 (22. Dezember 2007)

Okay danke,
dann hat sich die frage geklärt weil wenn ich ein 22" mit 1600*1200 betreiben will muss ich eher zum dvi anschluss greifen, leider sind diese Bildschirme Teurer als die mit VGA anschluss.


----------

